# Slide fire stock (try before you buy)



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If any of you guys have been thinking about purchasing a slide fire stock but would like to try one out first, Seth is going to be out at the Quintette range tomorrow morning (5-26-2012) for a few hours (around 10am to 1 or 2pm) with a slide fire stocked AR15. 

*Bring a few boxes of ammo with you* and bang away then come by Mikes and buy yourself one.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Im suprised they will let you shoot it since they dont allow rapid fire at the public range


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

saku39 said:


> Im suprised they will let you shoot it since they dont allow rapid fire at the public range



Yep I don't like going to them gun ranges anymore. One reason I been buying my own land. Now I'm hooked and can't get enough. I want to own Milton. LOL

:thumbsup:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

I hear ya, its not even realistic to try defensive shooting practice at these ranges, 2 sec rule= i dont go there.

I love shooting at Captn rons range the most.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys might want to update yourselves about the range before bad mouthing them. 

At the Quintette range they have rapid fire Saturday every other Saturday. Shoot as fast as you want so long as you are safe. Range officers are on duty full time to keep it safe.

Ten bucks to shoot all day. You get a wrist band so you can come and go as you please.

No class three allowed. Semi auto only.

Any way, Just trying to offer to the guys that want to try one out the opportunity to do so.
Thanks for the hijack.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

A couple years ago I stopped going to Quintette due to some issues I disagreed with. Safety was the first. I went to Styx instead. Last week I went back to Quintette (Santa Rosa Shooting Center) and was shocked to see the improvements taking place and was thrilled with the way the NEW owners conduct business. This place has turned 180 degrees for the better and I wholeheartedly recommend another look if you have been disenchanted in the past. I especially like the Hot/Cold system they use with the ropes. Eliminates folks from handling benched guns while people are down range. Target stands are easy to use too. No need for a staple gun. They provide fasteners for you at the target. I went on a weekday so it was not too crowded. I'm sure its busy otherwise. I understand they will offer memberships; 1 for the pistol/rifle range and another for the clays and are working the details on this. Construction is currently taking place on the clays portion. Check the closed days. I believe they are closed Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Yes Sir*

Yes it was a great transformation, and a nice range, I am suprised more ranges don't use the rope trick. Nice clean range and super nice people running the show. Heck they were even tolerable of me and that says alot.:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Quintette has defiantly improved, mikes however still sucks. I would order from the Internet and wait before I bought anything from them...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Quintette has defiantly improved, mikes however still sucks. I would order from the Internet and wait before I bought anything from them...


And there's always got to be one in the bunch. 

To those of you that don't have a chip on your shoulder and may have made it out to the range today and tried the slide fire stock I hope you had a blast. I came out around noon to shoot my .270 this morning and there were definitely a bunch of people shooting. Lots of smiles on peoples faces after shooting the slide fire. :thumbup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:+1 for pace/quintette shooting range an +1 for mikes gun shop!I think some people just like to have something to bitch about!wish I could have made it out there Bigbulls!


----------

